
Ask HN: Which CI Supports Docker Compose Way? - xstartup
I&#x27;ve no idea why gitlab needs its on own .gitlab-ci.yml when I have a docker compose file. On side projects, I would like to run CI locally on my PC but there seems to be no solution. What do you suggest?
======
jonvillage
CI needs a specific file because you have to define a pipeline and execution
order not only services. I'd recommend you Drone CI
[http://try.drone.io/](http://try.drone.io/) If you install the CLI you can
run the pipeline locally as it would run in the server.

